# More random pictures just because :) Part II



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Enjoy


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Next bunch


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Last bunch 

Sorry some aren't clear , I took them with my iPhone


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my goodness those are some happy animals!

that white one sleeping is hilarious. mine never sleep like that. if they did, I'd have a heart attack thinking they'd be dead!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all sure look happy.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Is that grown-up dreamer I see??? The herd looks amazing, Laura. You must be magical, they're all glowing.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks  Ni , that is Bunny I done near almost had a heart attack , but she moved her head before I practically fell over my own two feet trying to get to her , lol. 

Yep . thats my Sweetie  Im going to get a weight on her ( again ) 
She has certainly grown , hasn't she ? She is the ultimate in sweetness


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> Is that grown-up dreamer I see??? The herd looks amazing, Laura. You must be magical, they're all glowing.


Thanks D


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

All your animals look so healthy and happy! they must certainly enjoy life with you as their "mommy"


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Did that one doe have quads??


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> my goodness those are some happy animals!
> 
> that white one sleeping is hilarious. mine never sleep like that. if they did, I'd have a heart attack thinking they'd be dead!


LOL!! Mine often sleep like that and I ALWAYS think they are dead! Every time! Especially since, when like that, they are sleeping deeply and don't awake with the first few calls, then yells!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

crownofjules said:


> LOL!! Mine often sleep like that and I ALWAYS think they are dead! Every time! Especially since, when like that, they are sleeping deeply and don't awake with the first few calls, then yells!


Quite a few of mine sleep like that ! My main floor in the house , TV room - computer room , is on the second floor , so when i look out my window up at the paddocks i can see all the ones that lay down and look , well , dead , lol. 
Scares the poo out of my every time , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

still said:


> Did that one doe have quads??


LOL , no that looks like Dasha , she had two and her twin sister had two and my other doe had one , she wasn't the best mommy so i pulled the baby from her and Daisy adopted him. Dasha , who is in the picture , must have got stuck with baby-sitting all the babies , lol. Looks like one is missing , the one with the LaMancha ears must be playing with someone and didn't realize everyone walked away , lol..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They all look lovely Laura!!  those babies sure have grown!!  you do great!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Lovely pics! Everyone looks so happy


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

The very first picture... That kid is allllll legs!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> The very first picture... That kid is allllll legs!


LOL , yep , I agree , that's Mr. Jack Black  He is as big now as the babies that were born two weeks before him ! He was Rosie's buckling till she decided she wasn't cut out for motherhood , so I snuck him in on Daisy who kidded the same day , and since he looks so much like her babies , ( same father ) I guess she was caught up in the moment and as soon as she saw him wander over to her , she started to clean him up as if he was hers 
I still can't get over how that all worked out , lol. She is a amazing doe for sure  Funny thing is he never looked back at his mom , he was like " Hi , my name is Jack , i'll be your third son" , lolol. And he just curled up with Daisy's other two bucklings , lol. I was in awe on how she took him in ! And when Daisy finally met her twin sisters kids , she kidded two weeks prior , she was like , "now wait a cotton picking minute here ! How many kids do I have " ! 
They all look alike , so I could imagine her dis belief when she saw them , lol.
Only in my barn folks , only in my barn


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

When Ginger kidded, Busy Bee was bemoaning not being in with her and the kids, even though she had a pair of her own to look after, lol! Oh she just loves kids ... all kids, no matter whose kids they are. I know if I let her help clean them, she would have adopted them on the spot and proudly raised 5 kids side-by-side. :lol: I'm glad I didn't house them together the night Ginger kidded. Ginger's kids would have been abducted. :lol:


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Look at all those babies. They look like they could get up to no good real quick!! Everyone looks great! I have a soft spot for those Nubian babies sooo cute!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im adding more pictures


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lovely herd and cute sheep too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You just gotta love Bunny  She is the white one playing dead in the first few pictures , lol. She scares me every single time she does that !!!!
What was worse , is when they all started to come over to me and she didn't move a inch !!!! Then , like sleeping beauty , she moved her head to look and see if there was anything worth her getting up for  Ugh :crazy::hair::laugh:
And yes , my Tricky is pregnant , due in June


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are all looking spectacular!  Clair's udder looks really nice and easy to milk! 

Haha! Silly Bunny! 

Tricky is lookin good! :thumbup:

Does Dasha's doe kid have a name yet? I love the pic of her 'hugging' her brother  so cute


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks  Bunny is hysterical ! Tricky is getting big and she is starting her udder 
Ummm , no , not really , so if you have any ideas , let me know  
You were going to name her anyways


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She seems so silly!
That's exciting! 

What about one of those paint themed names you had picked out? Those would be cute to go with Dasha's name


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , I totally forgot to run those names by you Skyla ! I'll get around to emailing you them eventually , lol. Sorry 
Hey ,notice the second to last picture of Bunny laying there dead ? Well that is when i called her and the only movement i got was her one ear sticking up , :ROFL:
I just saw that ! I guess she did move about a inch :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dasha's doeling always seems to have her foot around her brother , lolol.
She is always hanging with him or on him , lol. She is really a pill ! 
But Skyla , she is LOUD ! I don't know if that will stop when she matures !
She will only yell if she doesn't see Dasha , no other time. But dang ! She can wake the dead with that cry !!!! I couldnt imagine what you would have gone through !
Maybe , maybe not , but holy poo ! I would have had to come right up to get her , lol. I could see your parents waiting on the road with her for me , lolol..
Or maybe she would be tied up at the nearest gas station , lolol.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

the doeling is sooo cute! I LOVE that she has her arm around her brother! toooo cute!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

What a wonderful, healthy herd. I love the pictures of the dog, and the little duckling as well, so cute.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you  That would be my Kelly the Beagle  And a unnamed little yellow fuzzy bit of cuteness , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

A few more pictures


----------

